# My love for the Arizona Desert (in my work).



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My husband and I spent eleven winters in Mesa Arizona as 'snowbirds' in order to get away from the Alberta winters.

I fell in love with the Arizona desert and as I love to do different types of projects, over those years, and since then, I seem to have done a lot of my work with a Desert theme. 

I was influenced a lot by Ted DeGrazia who was an amazing artist and captured the Arizona feeling perfectly.

We have a southwest theme in our home, and my work has brought back so many wonderful memories. I hope you enjoy these. We just made a move out to Vancouver Island and I found a lot of pictures of my work.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Very pretty, you've captured the desert very well. Love the third one


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful work,you are multi-talented!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Love your work. Thank you for sharing.&#128077;


----------



## soapski (Apr 7, 2014)

Talented lady - beautiful work!


----------



## ragosto (Jun 25, 2013)

Your art is so beautiful! I love them all, but I especially love the center one because I like pictures showing people doing things rather than just posing. I do enjoy the clothing they are wearing. Thank you very much for showing them to us.
Roselyn


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Outstanding.
always, adele


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I live in Tucson, AZ not far from the Ted DeGrazia studio. Have you ever been there? If not, it has to be a must for you. My craft room overlooks the Catalina Mountains; I watch the sun come up every morning and wonder at the different colors each day.


----------



## ewdawson (Jan 13, 2012)

What a talented lady you are, needlepoint, quilting, painting, stained glass, just lovely


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

you are one talented person i love them all 

the colors are wonderful i think i like the quilt the best of all , but the others were beautiful too. 

thanks


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my. Your work is marvelous!!!! You have indeed captured the Southwest!!!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your work. Love them all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

marimom said:


> I live in Tucson, AZ not far from the Ted DeGrazia studio. Have you ever been there? If not, it has to be a must for you. My craft room overlooks the Catalina Mountains; I watch the sun come up every morning and wonder at the different colors each day.


Yes! we were in Mesa but went down to Tucson especially so my husband could climb and hike down there and I could spend my whole day at the Gallery of the Sun. I have never been so affected by an artist. Loved the floors from sliced suguaro's??? and the stained glass, and the paintings, everything about his work. I talked to the relative of his who ran the gallery and asked if they felt I was overstepping and doing work too much like his (which isn't possible as he was one of a kind) and she gave me written permission to use my work as long as I mentioned that he was my influence for the little children. That was in the 80's .

Anyone who visits Arizona -- it is a must to visit the Gallery of the Sun as well as the town of Tubac to see the wonderful original work done by Arizona artists.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Your work is amazing! Beautiful pieces.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Another Tucsonan here who loves the Gallery of the Sun (we take most of our out-of-town guests there). Your work is beautiful, and I can definitely see DeGrazia's influence, though you've clearly made it your own in so many ways. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes! we were in Mesa but went down to Tucson especially so my husband could climb and hike down there and I could spend my whole day at the Gallery of the Sun. I have never been so affected by an artist. Loved the floors from sliced suguaro's??? and the stained glass, and the paintings, everything about his work. I talked to the relative of his who ran the gallery and asked if they felt I was overstepping and doing work too much like his (which isn't possible as he was one of a kind) and she gave me written permission to use my work as long as I mentioned that he was my influence for the little children. That was in the 80's .
> 
> Anyone who visits Arizona -- it is a must to visit the Gallery of the Sun as well as the town of Tubac to see the wonderful original work done by Arizona artists.


=====================
Here is more of my Southwestern work: enjoy (I hope)


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! Reminds me of the good parts of the 20 years we lived in Tucson before it became a victim of urban sprawl like so many other western cities. :|


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If you would like to see more of my work- it is posted on this section at the following links.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214536-1.html 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-256694-1.html

Shirley (Designer1234)


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous work. You are one talented person. My son and I have a house in Mesa. From our deck we have a beautiful view of Superstition Mtn.


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. 
Confirms my emotions for staying right here in the desert....even when it's zero degrees or over 100. A unique, inspiring environment that you have captured magnificently.
Joyce


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I love your decorations. I have tried to use as much of the southwestern theme as possible. I have a collection of the story tellers...and I love to just look at them. 

Arizona is a beautiful state. The desert is starting to be in bloom. With all the rain we had this year we should have lots of poppies. Just this week our desert plants are covering the ground with yellow...so, so beautiful.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome work!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I love your decorations. I have tried to use as much of the southwestern theme as possible. I have a collection of the story tellers...and I love to just look at them.
> 
> Arizona is a beautiful state. The desert is starting to be in bloom. With all the rain we had this year we should have lots of poppies. Just this week our desert plants are covering the ground with yellow...so, so beautiful.


I love them. I used to get my pottery friends to 'throw' a bowl and put the story teller and the children on it. I made one for each of my family, and ended up without one myself! darn it. Everything about the Desert and the history spoke to me. The cliff dwellings were awesome.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Astounding how you have captured the beautiful Southwest. Most incredible work.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! And wow some more! LOVE your artwork. The quilt is a real jewel.


----------



## quenuevas (Mar 11, 2015)

Just beautiful thank you for sharing ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Magnificent work. Thank you for sharing. You are an artist in many areas.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My husband and I spent eleven winters in Mesa Arizona as 'snowbirds' in order to get away from the Alberta winters.
> 
> I fell in love with the Arizona desert and as I love to do different types of projects, over those years, and since then, I seem to have done a lot of my work with a Desert theme.
> 
> ...


Makes me homesick--beautiful work

:thumbup:

Thought you might enjoy this--still gives me chills





 [I love you AZ--Rex Allen, jr.]


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> Makes me homesick--beautiful work
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I've never been to Arizona, but I could listen to that all day.
Beautiful song - beautiful video.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the video...very nice!!! It showed the difference between the northern part and southern part of the state.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love them. I used to get my pottery friends to 'throw' a bowl and put the story teller and the children on it. I made one for each of my family, and ended up without one myself! darn it. Everything about the Desert and the history spoke to me. The cliff dwellings were awesome.


 Hope you will find a story teller the next time you visit our state!!!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Beautiful job on all.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. I grew up in and still reside in the desert southwest. I love it here.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for this post. It is a breath of fresh air to see such a diverse portfolio of such charming pieces. You are such an artist.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Thank you for this post. It is a breath of fresh air to see such a diverse portfolio of such charming pieces. You are such an artist.


Thankyou so much. It is very nice to have my friends like my work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

all is beautiful.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

You are a truly talented lady!!!! Shirley. Your work is beautiful.... love all of them... I love southwest designs... thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

Lovely. Very talented.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, how artistic, all just fantastic, well done.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Stunning work. Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Your work is all very beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## cooldesert (Aug 30, 2014)

You have captured the Arizona scenario. Love all your art. Thank you for sharing our beautiful area and history.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

You are an amazing artist. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful art work!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

You are so talented! And, your work is amazing!
Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

your love for the desert and the Native American culture is very obvious in your art....each piece is very unique...there is nothing as beautiful or calming as the southwestern desert. i am the proud caretaker of several DeGarzia Christmas bells. although i now live in Florida, my heart is still in the desert.
Blessings


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

very impressive, you do wonderful work!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful work! Love Arizona!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

amazing


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You are amazing--so talented.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

If I had my way, my whole house would have an Arizona desert theme. Have several needlepoint pictures I've done over the past years. REALLY like the stained glass Superstition Mountains. Good good work.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes! we were in Mesa but went down to Tucson especially so my husband could climb and hike down there and I could spend my whole day at the Gallery of the Sun. I have never been so affected by an artist. Loved the floors from sliced suguaro's??? and the stained glass, and the paintings, everything about his work. I talked to the relative of his who ran the gallery and asked if they felt I was overstepping and doing work too much like his (which isn't possible as he was one of a kind) and she gave me written permission to use my work as long as I mentioned that he was my influence for the little children. That was in the 80's .
> 
> We travel to Arizona fairly often and pass by Tucson and Tubac every time. It is a nine hour journey for us and we are usually rushing to get to our Rio Rico destination. We have known that Tubac is an artist colony and keep meaning to call in. Putting it on my 'bucket list' Thank you for reminding!
> 
> Anyone who visits Arizona -- it is a must to visit the Gallery of the Sun as well as the town of Tubac to see the wonderful original work done by Arizona artists.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I love deGrazia's work. You translated it beautifully.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Your work is very pretty and you have captured the beauty of the Arizona desert!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Your work is wonderful! What happy memories you must have!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Fabulous works. You are such a talented lady. Thank you for sharing all these items with us.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

What an amazing collection. It took my breath away. Thanks so much for showing them here for us to enjoy. I could only wish....


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Your work is beautiful! Seems to really capture the southwest.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Everything is beautiful Shirley! Thank you for sharing your gift with us. Revan


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely work


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

very lovely


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Your work is marvelous, lady. You are so talented and thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Your work is fabulous - you are amazing! So multi talented - everything is just perfect! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wow, I love the quilt! Is there anything you don't do? :thumbup:


----------

